# Wood Cat That Opens ?



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 18, 2016)

We've had this cat for many years, I came across it while looking for something else a couple days ago. It was made in Indonesia. I like it because it looks neat but I never knew what it is supposed to be used for.




Any guesses on what it's used for ?


----------



## wellington (Oct 18, 2016)

All that comes to mind is like a tray to set up spices in. It's really cool. I can see why you like it. Have you tried searching the web for it?


----------



## MichaelaW (Oct 19, 2016)

Looks like some sort of serving tray for food.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 19, 2016)

Yeah...I thought maybe you set glasses in the little spaces.


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 19, 2016)

I just had a brainwave as I remembered seeing this on a tv program. 

It'a game board. 

The game is called Congkak or Congklak

The actual board shapes vary, but the constant is those holes!



image source

It is lovely


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 19, 2016)

Congklakulations!


----------



## Millerlite (Oct 19, 2016)

Like josemom said it's a board game mancala l. Different styles and names are used but played all the same. You should have shells and oe marballs or somethng. Congkak is the Asian name of the game. I use to play it as a kid. Pretty fun simple game 

Kyle


----------



## dmmj (Oct 19, 2016)

and here I thought it was a tourist trap to confuse foreigners


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 19, 2016)

What a cool pieces.....


----------



## MPRC (Oct 19, 2016)

Congklak looks a lot like Mancala as well. @JoesMum beat me to it! 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mancala


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 19, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> I just had a brainwave as I remembered seeing this on a tv program.
> 
> It'a game board.
> 
> ...


Thank You, I would never had guessed a game board, when the cat is on it's base there is room below it to store the game pieces. It's carved from 4 pieces of mahogany.The hinges and screws are brass. We picked it up about 30 years ago, maybe more.I don't think it is real old though.


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Oct 19, 2016)

Chips n dip?


----------



## nancyfurst (Nov 19, 2016)

Mancala game


----------

